# Dura at 11 months of age



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This is Dura who is currently in herding training.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

*This is Chris, he is up and coming*








Chris is my up and coming, he is a little long in back but very athlectic.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Ooo, nice! How old are they? To my (uneducated) eye, they both look calm, but really alert, ready for action. What are they like and, may I ask, what are their pedigrees? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

both gorgeous !!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Chris is currently 10 months old, 8 months in the pic. He is a very calm dog, plays with my Grandkids(5 and 8) unsupervised as do Faro and Dura. Faro is West workinglines by today's types....he is drivey and has excellent prey drive, yet settles anywhere off of the training field. Gunshots, traffic, vacuum cleaners, thunder storms and blowers don't phase any of these three dogs. Faro is a hose fighter...lol. Dura is very easy to handle, and lovable, Chris is very levelheaded off the training field but once thru that gate he requires two hands. (Of course that will change in another two months as I put obedience in him. )


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Impressive temperaments! Don't know about working conformation, yet, but I do know they are all very easy on the eye.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Y'all,
I have bred many dogs over the years, but none of these three are my breeding. They are from three different kennels, in three different countries, and I have never seen the parents of any of these dogs in person. I did my homework, but most importantly I trusted the breeder because I knew their values in the breed were the same as mine. That is excellent structure, good health, and ABOVE all; faultless temperament.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

BTW, this is a dog out of my breeding.(Sire: Andy Maly Vah)


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, Cliff, they look really good. Very solid dogs. 

Dura is beautiful, looking very athletic and mature. And will you look at that head on the Andy son?? Chris is also a solid pup - betting he'll grow up nice, especially if his parents are anything to go by. How old is he now? Is that a recent picture?

Also wondering if you still have the littermate to Chris's granddam... Tora?


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing . . . and thanks for sharing your knowledge too!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Chris is 10 months old and I really really really really like him. I could do anything with him from service dog to police dog, he'd just need the training. 
Tora is in a family home in Pa. I have access to some nice sons and daughters of hers(one being in our club).


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Cliff, If it's not too o.t., what are some of the reasons you "really really really like him" (in addition to having top notch nerve, excellent drive, and actually being safe unsupervised at his young age around very young children (Wow for that last trait!!) ?? The fact that you could use him for either a service dog or a police dog amazes me. And raises my expectations. How old was he when you realised what his potential could be?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

All beautiful! Dura is absolutey gorgeousss! Feel free to let her come visit


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Cliff.....I really like all 3.....but I find myself gravitating to the 3rd dog...(I don't know why)??
Congrats! All are very nice!.....I'm jealous.
Robin


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Wilhoit,
First, structurally he will be a very impressive big athlectic type of dog. He could jump into a pickup from stationary standstill at 7 months old. Big and like a cat. Second, mentally he is so awesome. He will attempt anything he sees the older dogs do. He has a calm methodical noise in tracking. He's not a barker, or spinner, just settles in crate when travelling. Very friendly in general, but once he knows he can aggress like in training, he is incorruptible. Right now I can't pull the tug out of his mouth period. I think he is a little long in conformation for my taste, hey but I'm very bowlegged and I think I turned out alright:laugh:


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

That is a spectacular dog! Hope we will be receiving updates (and pics) of him and the lovely Dura in the future. Thank you, Cliff.


----------

